# Casement window operator roller keeps on popping out



## userid

I have a few casement windows with Norco window cranks. The problem is the roller keeps on popping out the groove. See the attached picture to see what I am talking about. What do I need to do to fix this problem?

The house was built in 2001 and I believe these are the original cranks.

Also, a little complaint about the norco crank product: At least tell people turning which way locks (closes) window and which way opens the window! As of now there is no symbol indicating as such. 

The previous owner of the house apparently didn't do much maintenance.

Thank you for your guidance.


----------



## Windows on Wash

What does the actual roller tracks look like? Is it bent, opened up? What kind of shape is the roller and as well?


----------



## userid

Windows on Wash said:


> What does the actual roller tracks look like? Is it bent, opened up? What kind of shape is the roller and as well?


The picture I attached is my window, not something I harvested from the web. The track is a groove facing the ground of course. And the roller is round as you can tell from the picture.

Thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Take a picture of the underside of the track.


----------



## userid

Windows on Wash said:


> Take a picture of the underside of the track.


OK, I will be back soon with the picture.

Update: Please see the attached picture for the track. Thanks.


----------



## userid

Windows on Wash said:


> Take a picture of the underside of the track.


I realize that this forum resizes big images, so here is a bigger picture:

A bigger picture


----------



## Windows on Wash

Seems to be fair unbent on the base. Several of the casement hardwares are specific. 

Is the wheel pretty solidly attached to the arm? Not much slop in it?


----------



## ACWindows

Is it just popping out of the track? Is there a particular point where it pops out, or is it more random?


----------



## firehawkmph

Hard to see anything wrong in the pic. If nothing is bent, two things I would check. Is the window hard to operate due to the tracks being dirty or dry? Clean and lubricate with a very light oil. If the nylon roller is worn just a bit so it is undersized, that would let it pop out. If neither of these remedy the problem, you should be able to still get replacement hardware, google it. The Truth Company makes quite a bit of it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Your crank arm has been bent down..... bend it up.

(That arm is designed to release from the track with slight downward pressure when it hits the "hole" in the track. Your arm got bend down, so it releases automatically... just bend it up.

Gooduck


----------



## Fix'n it

i used to have casements just like those. i found that the screws holding the crank mechanism were coming loose from the frame.


----------



## userid

firehawkmph said:


> Hard to see anything wrong in the pic. If nothing is bent, two things I would check. Is the window hard to operate due to the tracks being dirty or dry? Clean and lubricate with a very light oil. If the nylon roller is worn just a bit so it is undersized, that would let it pop out. If neither of these remedy the problem, you should be able to still get replacement hardware, google it. The Truth Company makes quite a bit of it.
> Mike Hawkins


The nylon roller does seem to have a little wear. I have a screen in front of the window, so when this crank pops out, it gets really annoying, I have to take out the screen, push the crank into the track, carefully crank-close the window and put back the screen.


----------



## userid

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Your crank arm has been bent down..... bend it up.
> 
> (That arm is designed to release from the track with slight downward pressure when it hits the "hole" in the track. Your arm got bend down, so it releases automatically... just bend it up.
> 
> Gooduck


It seems to be straight to me, in other words, not bent downwards. If I force it to bend upwards, I am afraid the window won't close any more.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Look and check it mechanically.... It should ride in the track and close.... not sure what would block it from closing or what your fear might be.

I have alot of casements, and have found the similar issue numerous times.

Without being there, I'm pretty sure that is your problem and your fix.

Good luck


----------



## carneywatson001

I think you should check it mechanically. If you’re thinking about replacing your casement windows You can fix most of the problems yourself for a fraction of the cost of new windows—and it won’t take you more than an hour or two per window.


----------



## ron45

The others are saying to watch it from underneath while someone inside shuts and opens it. This will let you know what's happening.


----------



## jas220

Does anyone know where to find these nylon rollers?


----------



## FirebirdHank

What MTN said. It doesn't take much of a bend. Don't over think it.


----------



## jas220

I have three that have disintegrated. So these would need replaced.


----------

